# help rejections for 82306



## perkins05 (Dec 28, 2010)

I am trying to find more info about 82306 for louisiana pt . most of the patient have HTN 
(401.1,401.9), 272.4 or 250.00 or 250.02. 

help


----------



## medcoder9 (Dec 28, 2010)

it seems that code is deny friendly according to these:

https://www.codemap.com/cpt.cfm?cpt_code=82306

http://www.healthleadersmedia.com/c...g-CPT-code-82306-for-vitamin-D-testing.html##


----------



## nicole@ra-stx.com (Dec 29, 2010)

That is a Vitamin D test. MC has a limited coverage for it.  It only pays w a few diagnosis. Check your local MC website to find out which dx are covered.


----------

